# 2017 Surf Cup experiences.....



## 46n2 (Aug 8, 2017)

Had the opportunity to play in *SC17* again, my kids and I had a great time.  They played extremely well, had a amazing experience.....and so did the parents!

The fields were well maintained , the team competition was pretty decent, overall the event was well organized and we are happy with our results.  (Bathrooms need work)
Parking was a breeze, checked out both venues girls and boys and once again everything was very consistent with each venue.

Team play was tough as it should be *after* the first two games , that's when the competition really started in the semi's.

Its pretty cool to see my daughter and son play the same kids over and over, were based in So Cal, they've actually made some friends from different teams as well , which is great, honestly its very cool to see kids from different teams hang out between games.....

Id like to hear from other parents regarding the event that attended........


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Aug 8, 2017)

Polo fields were in the best shape I have experienced, the wall of names and photographer were nice additions, and the competition is certainly the best of the best in the west!


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 8, 2017)

Daughter is 2006, played at Oceanside Soccer Complex.

I think that Oceanside Soccer Complex does a great job with the entrance to the fields. For those who don't know, you enter through a tented area with inspirational quotes hung from the rafters, a gift shop with merchandise, and food off to the side. I've told my daughter many times that the difference between good and great is often psychological, and entering through this dark "tunnel" with inspirational quotes that opens up to the fields got me pumped up personally, I don't know about her. So two thumbs up to the organizers for that.


----------



## Bananacorner (Aug 9, 2017)

Thought Surf did a nice job.  Entrance was inspiring and very cool, appreciated by all.  Fields were immaculate.  Games were moving along smoothly. Only small complaint is there was no water at one of the games (gatorade only which my DD doesn't like) or bees by the drinks so unable to access - not sure what they could do about that. 

George Langevin seemed seriously understaffed - our team had a horde of rabid parents willing to shell out whatever $$ asked of them to get game footage, but no word back from them until we were in the semi- and final game. Have to believe other teams same thing, so someone is missing out on big cash there.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 9, 2017)

We had a late game on Sunday and one of our players suffered a broken clavicle.  Trainers were on it very fast, but after they stabilized her they called the paramedics (player complained of tingling around neck area and slight numbness).  However, paramedics took a good 25 minutes to arrive.  

Couple of questions, for an event so large shouldn't they have paramedics on site?  Our parents were wondering if it would still take that long for an ambulance to arrive if somebody had a heart attack.  

Also, our player was transported by helicopter, and one of the reasons why was because of the bumpiness of the parking lot.  Pave the whole  damn lot!


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2017)

Justafan said:


> We had a late game on Sunday and one of our players suffered a broken clavicle.  Trainers were on it very fast, but after they stabilized her they called the paramedics (player complained of tingling around neck area and slight numbness).  However, paramedics took a good 25 minutes to arrive.
> 
> Couple of questions, for an event so large shouldn't they have paramedics on site?  Our parents were wondering if it would still take that long for an ambulance to arrive if somebody had a heart attack.
> 
> Also, our player was transported by helicopter, and one of the reasons why was because of the bumpiness of the parking lot.  Pave the whole  damn lot!


NOT defending Surf. 

Having paramedic stationed there would require depriving the community for other emergencies.  Its a tradeoff of distance vs urgency.

As for Heart Attacks, we were there the weekend before for the older, and I did see AED there.  I'm sure the trainers are certified for the use.  I was at one time, when I was a local little league board member when my kids were young.

As for paving the road, I'm sure its a lot of money and the question of who pays for it.  The county, the city, the land owners, Surf Cup Sports, who?  Split the cost you say... lots of debate on who befit the most from that too. 

I for one would like to see it paved too.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Aug 9, 2017)

[QUOTE="Also, our player was transported by helicopter, and one of the reasons why was because of the bumpiness of the parking lot.  Pave the whole  damn lot![/QUOTE]
Couldn't the ambulance just drive down the middle of the complex parking lot which is paved?  Stop incoming traffic, clear the incoming cars and clear one lane on the right at the entrance and it seems like you have the problem solved.  For less than the cost of a helicopter flight.  Maybe I am just being cheap.


----------



## twoclubpapa (Aug 9, 2017)

mirage said:


> As for paving the road, I'm sure its a lot of money and the question of who pays for it.  The county, the city, the land owners, Surf Cup Sports, who?  Split the cost you say... lots of debate on who befit the most from that too.
> 
> I for one would like to see it paved too.


Who pays for it?  Ultimately the consumer or taxpayer, i.e. you and me, will be the ones paying for it.  If not via direct parking fees then the paving cost will be recovered through higher facility usage fees, i.e. increased costs to tournament organizers which are passed on via higher entry fees to clubs which are passed on to players/parents.  If politically connected groups are able to get the county or city to foot the bill then we'll still bear the costs in our taxes.  The fairest approach might be a "paving surcharge" on the parking fee that would be legally dedicated to financing the paving project.  Let those who use the parking lot be the ones to pay for paving it.


----------



## mirage (Aug 9, 2017)

twoclubpapa said:


> Who pays for it?  Ultimately the consumer or taxpayer, i.e. you and me................If politically connected groups are able to get the county or city to foot the bill then we'll still bear the costs in our taxes...


I was just being rhetorical, but I digress....

Since you've brought up "you and me", and taxes, lets look at the both sides of the coin.

As a non-SD county resident, my property tax, bond measure or assessment fees will not go up at all so I hope the county pays for it...

But you get my money in other ways.  Lets not forget food and lodging (at times), buying gas and other services purchased while at all the SD club tournaments.  The economic benefits are enormous for the region.  Directly equates to service jobs and indirect multiplier of the direct jobs.  All of these jobs generates taxes as well as additional spending locally.

Really, all I was getting at is paving the polo field parking lot is something these people would argue who should pay for it initially.  Its not just the cost of paving, its also getting the roads up to the county standards for safety, environmental impact all other red tape that goes with a project like this.

But now that USSDA has agreed to 5 yr commitment to hold its summer events there, there's hope.  Have not seen the details of the agreement but hope paved access is a condition.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

Justafan said:


> We had a late game on Sunday and one of our players suffered a broken clavicle.  Trainers were on it very fast, but after they stabilized her they called the paramedics (player complained of tingling around neck area and slight numbness).  However, paramedics took a good 25 minutes to arrive.
> 
> Couple of questions, for an event so large shouldn't they have paramedics on site?  Our parents were wondering if it would still take that long for an ambulance to arrive if somebody had a heart attack.
> 
> Also, our player was transported by helicopter, and one of the reasons why was because of the bumpiness of the parking lot.  Pave the whole  damn lot!


Polo Grounds or Oceanside?


----------



## Surfref (Aug 9, 2017)

Justafan said:


> We had a late game on Sunday and one of our players suffered a broken clavicle.  Trainers were on it very fast, but after they stabilized her they called the paramedics (player complained of tingling around neck area and slight numbness).  However, paramedics took a good 25 minutes to arrive.
> 
> Couple of questions, for an event so large shouldn't they have paramedics on site?  Our parents were wondering if it would still take that long for an ambulance to arrive if somebody had a heart attack.
> 
> Also, our player was transported by helicopter, and one of the reasons why was because of the bumpiness of the parking lot.  Pave the whole  damn lot!


I hope your player makes a quick recovery.

My only complaint about both facilities is the dirt parking lots.  At least pave the road in, out and around the Polo Fields.  They need to also pave the Oceanside complex.

I am surprised no one has had a car wash fundraiser out the exit of both facilities.  My car is always a dirty mess by the end of a weekend refereeing at both venues.


----------



## watfly (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely a 1st class event for the most part.  Great fields at the Polo grounds, everything ran right on time if not a couple minutes early.  The name wall was a really cool addition.  Parking wasn't bad at all.  CR's were average but there was a number of excellent teen AR's, hopefully they stick with it and move up through the ranks.  Solid competition and a fun atmosphere.  Can't ask for much more.

My two complaints are the Monday consolation games and the failure to provide 3 balls at each field.  I really can't blame Surf for trying to make some extra bucks for requiring a Sunday night stay over for out-of-town teams but there is no excuse for a tournament of that stature and cost to not provide enough balls.  Balls going out on the endline caused numerous delays in the game.  I do understand some fields had two balls but the extra had to be kept at the bench and I only saw the 2nd ball put into play a couple of times all weekend.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 9, 2017)

watfly said:


> Definitely a 1st class event for the most part.  Great fields at the Polo grounds, everything ran right on time if not a couple minutes early.  The name wall was a really cool addition.  Parking wasn't bad at all.  CR's were average but there was a number of excellent teen AR's, hopefully they stick with it and move up through the ranks.  Solid competition and a fun atmosphere.  Can't ask for much more.
> 
> My two complaints are the Monday consolation games and the failure to provide 3 balls at each field.  I really can't blame Surf for trying to make some extra bucks for requiring a Sunday night stay over for out-of-town teams but there is no excuse for a tournament of that stature and cost to not provide enough balls.  Balls going out on the endline caused numerous delays in the game.  I do understand some fields had two balls but the extra had to be kept at the bench and I only saw the 2nd ball put into play a couple of times all weekend.


How many tournaments you know provide even 1 ball? Specially $150 ball?


----------



## watfly (Aug 9, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> How many tournaments you know provide even 1 ball? Specially $150 ball?


Provide or allow for 3 balls, most tournaments.  I couldn't care less that the ball cost $150, do you think most kids can tell or care  about the difference between a $150 and a $35 ball? All day long I would rather have 3 $5o balls.  The impact on play is much more dramatic with one ball than the neglible difference in performance of a $50 ball and a $150 ball.


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I hope your player makes a quick recovery.
> 
> My only complaint about both facilities is the dirt parking lots.  At least pave the road in, out and around the Polo Fields.  They need to also pave the Oceanside complex.
> 
> I am surprised no one has had a car wash fundraiser out the exit of both facilities.  My car is always a dirty mess by the end of a weekend refereeing at both venues.


Instead of a meal ticket you should ask for a soapy joe's ticket. i like the parking at polo better now, with parking all around the fields. there are lots of "issues" that would go along with paving the driveway and/or lots. the cost to get the actual work accomplished is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 9, 2017)

O


espola said:


> Polo Grounds or Oceanside?



Oceanside


----------



## Zen (Aug 9, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> How many tournaments you know provide even 1 ball? Specially $150 ball?


My son played at the polo fields and they had the $35 balls...and they didn't let us use the 2nd one.  When the ball rolled into the parking lot far away, refs said as long as the ball was not lost/in sight, we couldn't use the 2nd ball.  Defeats the purpose.  I paid for a few balls paying for parking in both fields for two cars.


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

Zen said:


> My son played at the polo fields and they had the $35 balls...and they didn't let us use the 2nd one.  When the ball rolled into the parking lot far away, refs said as long as the ball was not lost/in sight, we couldn't use the 2nd ball.  Defeats the purpose.  I paid for a few balls paying for parking in both fields for two cars.



The EPL plays with one ball...... maybe you could have run and got the ball. especially when your team needed it. 

and, if we are told to use one ball by a tournament, then we use one ball. if you ever put on a tournament, you can tell the refs to use ten balls. surf cup, along with some other tournaments, tell us to use one.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> The EPL plays with one ball...... maybe you could have run and got the ball. especially when your team needed it.
> 
> and, if we are told to use one ball by a tournament, then we use one ball. if you ever put on a tournament, you can tell the refs to use ten balls. surf cup, along with some other tournaments, tell us to use one.


Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Frank (Aug 9, 2017)

Zen said:


> My son played at the polo fields and they had the $35 balls...and they didn't let us use the 2nd one.  When the ball rolled into the parking lot far away, refs said as long as the ball was not lost/in sight, we couldn't use the 2nd ball.  Defeats the purpose.  I paid for a few balls paying for parking in both fields for two cars.


The reason this happens is they hold the refs responsible for the balls.  Why would I let another ball in play and lose track of the one ball if I run the risk on being held responsible for the balls?  I don't know what being responsible means; however I am not interested in learning by experience.  I left the 2nd ball in my bag all weekend so it didn't get lost


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Is there a reason for this?


are you his mother?


----------



## watfly (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> The EPL plays with one ball...... maybe you could have run and got the ball. especially when your team needed it.
> 
> and, if we are told to use one ball by a tournament, then we use one ball. if you ever put on a tournament, you can tell the refs to use ten balls. surf cup, along with some other tournaments, tell us to use one.


The EPL has ball boys, plays in an enclosed space and its pretty difficult to launch an EPL ball into the parking lot, so apples and oranges.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

Frank said:


> The reason this happens is they hold the refs responsible for the balls.  Why would I let another ball in play and lose track of the one ball if I run the risk on being held responsible for the balls?  I don't know what being responsible means; however I am not interested in learning by experience.  I left the 2nd ball in my bag all weekend so it didn't get lost


I understand the referees were directed to do this.  My question is why the tournament decided to enact another rule whose most obvious impact on the game is that kids get less playing time.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> are you his mother?


Are  you one of those people who gets up in the morning itching to have a fight with somebody?


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Are  you one of those people who gets up in the morning itching to have a fight with somebody?


no. by your reputation here, that would be you. 

i'll be done with you now.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> no. by your reputation here, that would be you.
> 
> i'll be done with you now.


If you are not a coward or a liar, you will now tell us what you mean by "reputation".


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

watfly said:


> The EPL has ball boys, plays in an enclosed space and its pretty difficult to launch an EPL ball into the parking lot, so apples and oranges.


true. to a certain extent. my point is, that the tournament/gaming league says to do things like "this", then we are obliged to follow directions, whether a parent wants to bitch about it or not. and it's really not that big of a deal on most of those fields. it's the same for both teams, which if it weren't, would be the argument against it.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> no. by your reputation here, that would be you.
> 
> i'll be done with you now.





baldref said:


> true. to a certain extent. my point is, that the tournament/gaming league says to do things like "this", then we are obliged to follow directions, whether a parent wants to bitch about it or not. and it's really not that big of a deal on most of those fields. it's the same for both teams, which if it weren't, would be the argument against it.


In the closing minutes of a 1-goal game, it is an advantage to the team in the lead to suspend play for as long as possible.


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

espola said:


> In the closing minutes of a 1-goal game, it is an advantage to the team in the lead to suspend play for as long as possible.


then be the team with the one goal advantage


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> then be the team with the one goal advantage


I see you won't just admit you were wrong.


----------



## watfly (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> true. to a certain extent. my point is, that the tournament/gaming league says to do things like "this", then we are obliged to follow directions, whether a parent wants to bitch about it or not. and it's really not that big of a deal on most of those fields. it's the same for both teams, which if it weren't, would be the argument against it.


I was in no way blaming the refs for the ball situation, that lands clearly at the feet of Surf.   Yes its equally unfair to both teams to limit the amount of playing time chasing balls.   Surf Cup is the creme de la creme of tournaments and plenty of tournaments allow or provide 3 balls.  If the refs are responsible for the balls and keeping track of 3 is too difficult than Surf can provide the one game ball and allow each team to put a suitable ball next to or behind their goal and have each team responsible for their ball.  This isn't rocket science.


----------



## baldref (Aug 9, 2017)

watfly said:


> I was in no way blaming the refs for the ball situation, that lands clearly at the feet of Surf.   Yes its equally unfair to both teams to limit the amount of playing time chasing balls.   Surf Cup is the creme de la creme of tournaments and plenty of tournaments allow or provide 3 balls.  If the refs are responsible for the balls and keeping track of 3 is too difficult than Surf can provide the one game ball and allow each team to put a suitable ball next to or behind their goal and have each team responsible for their ball.  This isn't rocket science.


all i know is it's my (our) responsibility to play within the tournaments guidelines. and, i've done plenty of tournaments where they allow three balls, and often, you're down to two at some point, which is unfair to one team or the other depending on which goal the extra ball is at. so, you can argue semantics till the cows come home, but in the grand scheme of things, it's not that huge of a deal either way. the amount of balls allowed isn't a factor in how well or poorly your team plays.


----------



## VegasParent (Aug 9, 2017)

Did any of you refs add time for time wasting?


----------



## watfly (Aug 9, 2017)

baldref said:


> all i know is it's my (our) responsibility to play within the tournaments guidelines. and, i've done plenty of tournaments where they allow three balls, and often, you're down to two at some point, which is unfair to one team or the other depending on which goal the extra ball is at. so, you can argue semantics till the cows come home, but in the grand scheme of things, it's not that huge of a deal either way. the amount of balls allowed isn't a factor in how well or poorly your team plays.


I understand your position.  I guess I prefer to watch my son play soccer (hopefully well, but sometimes poorly), as opposed to watching him or his teamates chase balls.  Losing 5 minutes of a game is a big deal when the solution for Surf to avoid it is so rudimentary.  If losing time weren't a big deal I wonder why the LOTG has rules for adding time.


----------



## Lambchop (Aug 9, 2017)

espola said:


> Polo Grounds or Oceanside?


Fields were great at Oceanside but the stench was horrific on Monday!  Hope US soccer figures something out before playoffs!


----------



## Frank (Aug 9, 2017)

VegasParent said:


> Did any of you refs add time for time wasting?


I didn't have any material time lost at Oceanside. Fields were well populated and came back quickly.  If it was material if the tourney allowed I would have added time.


----------



## G03_SD (Aug 9, 2017)

We played 3 games within 20 hours, there should be more resting time in bracket play.


----------



## thedudeabides (Aug 10, 2017)

watfly said:


> Provide or allow for 3 balls, most tournaments.  I couldn't care less that the ball cost $150, do you think most kids can tell or care  about the difference between a $150 and a $35 ball? All day long I would rather have 3 $5o balls.  The impact on play is much more dramatic with one ball than the neglible difference in performance of a $50 ball and a $150 ball.


Great point, the lack of three balls was an issue. When you are playing 30 minute halves with no stoppage time for lost balls/injuries, it can become a major factor. Three $50 balls is a much better way to go.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 10, 2017)

watfly said:


> Provide or allow for 3 balls, most tournaments.  I couldn't care less that the ball cost $150, do you think most kids can tell or care  about the difference between a $150 and a $35 ball? All day long I would rather have 3 $5o balls.  The impact on play is much more dramatic with one ball than the neglible difference in performance of a $50 ball and a $150 ball.


At least with the olders, the better ball does make a difference.  It does not stick to the cleats, has a truer flight and is easier to control.

Over the two weekends and 21 games I refereed, there was only one time when it took longer than 5-15 seconds to get the ball back in play.  The one time the ball went into the parking lot it took approximately 30 seconds to get the ball back to the keeper for a goal kick, so I announced to the players and coaches that I would add time to the half.  One time out of the 100's of times the ball went out of play is nothing.


----------



## baldref (Aug 10, 2017)

Surfref said:


> At least with the olders, the better ball does make a difference.  It does not stick to the cleats, has a truer flight and is easier to control.
> 
> Over the two weekends and 21 games I refereed, there was only one time when it took longer than 5-15 seconds to get the ball back in play.  The one time the ball went into the parking lot it took approximately 30 seconds to get the ball back to the keeper for a goal kick, so I announced to the players and coaches that I would add time to the half.  One time out of the 100's of times the ball went out of play is nothing.


I agree. and out of all the times I have done games with a single ball, very very seldom have I ever had a player complain. Many many times I have had parents complain, and sometimes you have a coach complain but only when he/she's losing. I really think it's more perception of something wrong when there's really not much to it. It makes very little difference.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2017)

baldref said:


> I agree. and out of all the times I have done games with a single ball, very very seldom have I ever had a player complain. Many many times I have had parents complain, and sometimes you have a coach complain but only when he/she's losing. I really think it's more perception of something wrong when there's really not much to it. It makes very little difference.


You're rationalizing.


----------



## watfly (Aug 10, 2017)

Surfref said:


> At least with the olders, the better ball does make a difference.  It does not stick to the cleats, has a truer flight and is easier to control.
> 
> Over the two weekends and 21 games I refereed, there was only one time when it took longer than 5-15 seconds to get the ball back in play.  The one time the ball went into the parking lot it took approximately 30 seconds to get the ball back to the keeper for a goal kick, so I announced to the players and coaches that I would add time to the half.  One time out of the 100's of times the ball went out of play is nothing.


A $150 ball is 99% marketing.  Its biggest benefit is durability which is meaningless for a tournament weekend with three balls.  I guess im just not that impressed when people brag about the cost of something when there is no appreciable benefit from a less expensive model.

Our big issue with lost time was our late game on Saturday.  There was no game to the north so any ball sent over this endline took more time to retrieve than was necessary.  At the end of the day the fact is most tournaments provide or allow 3 balls, obviously they feel its preferable.  Surf is a great tournament regardless.


----------



## Frank (Aug 10, 2017)

It's tough to do one ball at silverlakes. The wind will blow it 3 fields over during some points in the year. Plenty of time lost chasing there.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 10, 2017)

Frank said:


> It's tough to do one ball at silverlakes. The wind will blow it 3 fields over during some points in the year. Plenty of time lost chasing there.


It is tough to do one ball anywhere that fields are in close proximity to each other.  When the ball goes onto an adjoining field, the compulsion to run out and get it is greater regardless of whether it impacts the game on the field instead of waiting for a clear chance to retrieve the ball.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 11, 2017)

watfly said:


> A $150 ball is 99% marketing.  Its biggest benefit is durability which is meaningless for a tournament weekend with three balls.  I guess im just not that impressed when people brag about the cost of something when there is no appreciable benefit from a less expensive model.
> 
> Our big issue with lost time was our late game on Saturday. There was no game to the north so any ball sent over this endline took more time to retrieve than was necessary. At the end of the day the fact is most tournaments provide or allow 3 balls, obviously they feel its preferable. Surf is a great tournament regardless.
> 
> ...


----------



## f1nfutbol fan (Aug 11, 2017)

with regards to the polo fields dirt parking lot, i heard a long time ago it's due to the fact that it's a polo field, that allows soccer to be played on it.

So it's safety wise for the horses, if they make they way off the grass.

As far as oceanside....dont know.


----------



## outside! (Aug 11, 2017)

From what I remember, the parking lot at the Polo Fields is owned by the water authority, not the Polo Fields.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> with regards to the polo fields dirt parking lot, i heard a long time ago it's due to the fact that it's a polo field, that allows soccer to be played on it.
> 
> So it's safety wise for the horses, if they make they way off the grass.
> 
> As far as oceanside....dont know.


The City redid the lease recently, naming Surf as the prime tenant.  The dirt parking lot has nothing to do with polo - it's dirt because no one wants to pay to pave it, and parking revenue is not going to be enough when it only fills up a few weekends each year.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2017)

outside! said:


> From what I remember, the parking lot at the Polo Fields is owned by the water authority, not the Polo Fields.


Surf Cup has stated many times that they do not own the lot and are powerless to improve it.  At various times the owner has been said to be a private party or the 22nd District Agricultural Association (Del Mar Fairgrounds).  Water Authority is a new one to me, but some public entity is likely because the whole neighborhood was declared off limits to high-density residential and commercial development as open space mitigation decades ago when Fairbanks Ranch was developed.


----------



## outside! (Aug 11, 2017)

espola said:


> Surf Cup has stated many times that they do not own the lot and are powerless to improve it.  At various times the owner has been said to be a private party or the 22nd District Agricultural Association (Del Mar Fairgrounds).  Water Authority is a new one to me, but some public entity is likely because the whole neighborhood was declared off limits to high-density residential and commercial development as open space mitigation decades ago when Fairbanks Ranch was developed.


I probably mis-remembered what I read on the old forum. The Ag Association is probably what I remember. The gist of the old thread was that parking revenue went to another entity, not Surf Cup.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2017)

outside! said:


> I probably mis-remembered what I read on the old forum. The Ag Association is probably what I remember. The gist of the old thread was that parking revenue went to another entity, not Surf Cup.


I have seen the lot used as overflow parking during the fair and the parking receipts I got when I parked there in the past had 22nd District written on them.  They also control the horse arena lot just across El Camino real.


----------



## watfly (Aug 11, 2017)

I guess its a matter of your own priority.  Personally I'd rather have a dusty car than lost playing time chasing balls.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 11, 2017)

f1nfutbol fan said:


> with regards to the polo fields dirt parking lot, i heard a long time ago it's due to the fact that it's a polo field, that allows soccer to be played on it.
> 
> So it's safety wise for the horses, if they make they way off the grass.
> 
> As far as oceanside....dont know.


Surf Cup Sports now owns the Polo Fields and has changed the name to Surf Cup Sports Park.  The old parking area is not used and the area around the field is now used.  I actually prefer the new parking layout.  I just wish it was paved.


----------



## Fact (Aug 11, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Surf Cup Sports now owns the Polo Fields and has changed the name to Surf Cup Sports Park.  The old parking area is not used and the area around the field is now used.  I actually prefer the new parking layout.  I just wish it was paved.


The old parking area on the north side is owned by a 3rd party that is rumored to want to develop the site and used the Agricultural District to manage it.  I believe this is the only area not in the flood plan and thus may be developed.  By keeping the parking closer around the fields, Surf gets to keep all the parking revenue.  Also because it is in the flood plan (I believe 100 year flood plan), even a paved road is most likely forbidden.  Since they took the stables down, I doubt that they will ever be able to build on the site, including no permanent restrooms or clubhouse.


----------



## outside! (Aug 11, 2017)

That's funny since the north side parking lot seems to flood frequently.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 11, 2017)

If a few parents were to camp out to help retrieve balls, would the referee allow them to hang out behind the goal?  
What if the parents hanging out on the side of the team that is winning actually delay things longer?

What's wrong with sticking a spare ball next to each goal during a game?  

Forget about the cost of a ball. There is a big difference between a $150 ball and a $15 ball. 
Not as much of a difference between a $150 ball and a $40-$50 ball though. 

What happened to "home team supplies 3 balls?"


----------



## Fact (Aug 11, 2017)

outside! said:


> That's funny since the north side parking lot seems to flood frequently.


It does not flood.  It just has standing water from the rain with no where to drain since the property is not graded well.  The north side is furthest away from the riverbed which is along the southern side.  If the river floods, the north side is the last to flood.  There is also a huge grade change between the north parking and Via De Valle directly to the north.  The way I understand it is the north parking lot may be able to be built up to match the grade of Via De Valle and thus develop it.


----------



## outside! (Aug 11, 2017)

Whatever you want to call it, the north side parking lot is frequently underwater. No doubt that the property is currently poorly graded to the point that it could almost be called wetlands at times or at the very least vernal pools. If they build it up to match the grade of Via De La Valle that will make it higher than the Polo Fields. If that happens where will the water go that used to collect there? My guess would be the Polo Fields unless they put some well designed drainage around or under the Polo Fields.


----------



## Fact (Aug 11, 2017)

outside! said:


> Whatever you want to call it, the north side parking lot is frequently underwater. No doubt that the property is currently poorly graded to the point that it could almost be called wetlands at times or at the very least vernal pools. If they build it up to match the grade of Via De La Valle that will make it higher than the Polo Fields. If that happens where will the water go that used to collect there? My guess would be the Polo Fields unless they put some well designed drainage around or under the Polo Fields.


They would have to capture all of the water from their property and divert it to the line that currently runs along Via De La Valle. However, currently I do not think a project like this would be viable because of the amount of fill needed, the traffic mitigation measures that would be needed and the neighborhood would surely tie it up in litigation.  
My only point in mentioning this was in response to the new parking areas at the Pollo Fields have eliminated the need to park in this privately owed area and thus Surf gets all of the parking revenue plus it is probably not allowed to pave the road which is in the flood plan.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 11, 2017)

Fact said:


> They would have to capture all of the water from their property and divert it to the line that currently runs along Via De La Valle. However, currently I do not think a project like this would be viable because of the amount of fill needed, the traffic mitigation measures that would be needed and the neighborhood would surely tie it up in litigation.
> My only point in mentioning this was in response to the new parking areas at the Pollo Fields have eliminated the need to park in this privately owed area and thus Surf gets all of the parking revenue plus it is probably not allowed to pave the road which is in the flood plan.



Who cares you maggot?  This is along the lines of what I would expect from a dip$hit like you.  Debating parking lots.  Let's hear your thoughts on the actual game of soccer.  What did you think of the NWSL game yesterday or today?  Who do you think the best forward in the league is?  How do you thing Alex Morgan and Marta are meshing?  What are your thoughts on the United Soccer Coaches poll?  Tell us more about your Ivy League recruiting experiences with your non soccer playing child that relates to soccer.  Let's talk about ULittle nonsense like ranking teams and which showcase is the best.

You have to do better than that @Fact.  I have gone toe to toe with trolls waaaay more serious than you.  And my kid is killing the game.  You should have seen her.  I hope that yours is doing the same.


----------



## baldref (Aug 12, 2017)

timbuck said:


> If a few parents were to camp out to help retrieve balls, would the referee allow them to hang out behind the goal?
> What if the parents hanging out on the side of the team that is winning actually delay things longer?
> 
> What's wrong with sticking a spare ball next to each goal during a game?
> ...



once again, tournaments control how many balls they want used, and who supplies them. 

as far as letting parents hang out behind a goal..... way behind it maybe.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 12, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Who cares you maggot?  This is along the lines of what I would expect from a dip$hit like you.  Debating parking lots.  Let's hear your thoughts on the actual game of soccer.  What did you think of the NWSL game yesterday or today?  Who do you think the best forward in the league is?  How do you thing Alex Morgan and Marta are meshing?  What are your thoughts on the United Soccer Coaches poll?  Tell us more about your Ivy League recruiting experiences with your non soccer playing child that relates to soccer.  Let's talk about ULittle nonsense like ranking teams and which showcase is the best.


LMAO


----------



## Fact (Aug 12, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Who cares you maggot?  This is along the lines of what I would expect from a dip$hit like you.  Debating parking lots.  Let's hear your thoughts on the actual game of soccer.  What did you think of the NWSL game yesterday or today?  Who do you think the best forward in the league is?  How do you thing Alex Morgan and Marta are meshing?  What are your thoughts on the United Soccer Coaches poll?  Tell us more about your Ivy League recruiting experiences with your non soccer playing child that relates to soccer.  Let's talk about ULittle nonsense like ranking teams and which showcase is the best.
> 
> You have to do better than that @Fact.  I have gone toe to toe with trolls waaaay more serious than you.  And my kid is killing the game.  You should have seen her.  I hope that yours is doing the same.


You are a pathetic loser.  I am not debating anything, only answering a question that was asked and providing a response as to why they do not pave the road at the Polo Fields. It was a valid question and I provided the answer.  Sorry that you are not intelligent enough to comprehend that.  I have gotten under your skin merely because I told you to stop bashing kids, so anything I say is objected to.  The true mark of a Drama Queen Loser!  

Moreover, the only reason you are on this site is to live vicariously through your kid and the other girls that she has played with and against.  Notice, almost every post has a "I know her," "she is a nice kid," "she will kill it in college" etc.  The true mark of a vicarious leach that needs to associate itself with others to feel validated.  Go get therapy.  No need to reply, I am blocking you you Loser Leach.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 12, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Who cares you maggot?  This is along the lines of what I would expect from a dip$hit like you.  Debating parking lots.  Let's hear your thoughts on the actual game of soccer.  What did you think of the NWSL game yesterday or today?  Who do you think the best forward in the league is?  How do you thing Alex Morgan and Marta are meshing?  What are your thoughts on the United Soccer Coaches poll?  Tell us more about your Ivy League recruiting experiences with your non soccer playing child that relates to soccer.  Let's talk about ULittle nonsense like ranking teams and which showcase is the best.
> 
> You have to do better than that @Fact.  I have gone toe to toe with trolls waaaay more serious than you.  And my kid is killing the game.  You should have seen her.  I hope that yours is doing the same.


Don't post while drinking alcohol.  His post was about a parking lot which others had been talking about and you for some unknown reason unloaded on him.  Chill out, it is not worth increasing your blood pressure over.


----------



## Surfref (Aug 12, 2017)

Fact said:


> You are a pathetic loser.  I am not debating anything, only answering a question that was asked and providing a response as to why they do not pave the road at the Polo Fields. It was a valid question and I provided the answer.  Sorry that you are not intelligent enough to comprehend that.  I have gotten under your skin merely because I told you to stop bashing kids, so anything I say is objected to.  The true mark of a Drama Queen Loser!
> 
> Moreover, the only reason you are on this site is to live vicariously through your kid and the other girls that she has played with and against.  Notice, almost every post has a "I know her," "she is a nice kid," "she will kill it in college" etc.  The true mark of a vicarious leach that needs to associate itself with others to feel validated.  Go get therapy.  No need to reply, I am blocking you you Loser Leach.


You two need to go find a bar and have a drink together and laugh about your moronic comments toward each other on this soccer forum.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2017)

Fact said:


> You are a pathetic loser.  I am not debating anything, only answering a question that was asked and providing a response as to why they do not pave the road at the Polo Fields. It was a valid question and I provided the answer.  Sorry that you are not intelligent enough to comprehend that.  I have gotten under your skin merely because I told you to stop bashing kids, so anything I say is objected to.  The true mark of a Drama Queen Loser!
> 
> Moreover, the only reason you are on this site is to live vicariously through your kid and the other girls that she has played with and against.  Notice, almost every post has a "I know her," "she is a nice kid," "she will kill it in college" etc.  The true mark of a vicarious leach that needs to associate itself with others to feel validated.  Go get therapy.  No need to reply, I am blocking you you Loser Leach.


Oh yeah @Fact your analysis is so on point.  You are so off its funny.  I will continue to bash you and your dime store psychoanalysis.  I'm glad that I got under your skin and I will continue to bash pansies like you.  Step into the ring if you want to.  The best thing about what I say is it's true and that's what makes it hurt so much more...


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 13, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Don't post while drinking alcohol.  His post was about a parking lot which others had been talking about and you for some unknown reason unloaded on him.  Chill out, it is not worth increasing your blood pressure over.


@Surfref Nice try but I am far from drunk.  Don't get in the middle of a feud that you don't understand.  If you want to discuss a stupid parking lot then fine but my beef with this dickhead has nothing to do with you.  Just because the reason is unknown to YOU doesn't mean that it is unknown.  My blood pressure is fine.  Nothing said here can affect that.  I am going to continue to rail on who I choose to rail on for whatever reason I choose to do so.  Anybody that has a problem with it can continue to hit the BOO button or PM me directly.

Is that clear enough?


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Aug 13, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> @Surfref Nice try but I am far from drunk.  Don't get in the middle of a feud that you don't understand.  If you want to discuss a stupid parking lot then fine but my beef with this dickhead has nothing to do with you.  Just because the reason is unknown to YOU doesn't mean that it is unknown.  My blood pressure is fine.  Nothing said here can affect that.  I am going to continue to rail on who I choose to rail on for whatever reason I choose to do so.  Anybody that has a problem with it can continue to hit the BOO button or PM me directly.
> 
> Is that clear enough?


MakeAPlay giveth, and MakeAPlay taketh away. For every informative post there seems to be another post bragging and talking trash. Dude, your daughter is college. Why are you here?


----------



## smellycleats (Aug 13, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> MakeAPlay giveth, and MakeAPlay taketh away. For every informative post there seems to be another post bragging and talking trash. Dude, your daughter is college. Why are you here?


MAP is not a dude. She's a mom, correct?


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> MAP is not a dude. She's a mom, correct?


Artificial insemination, no doubt.


----------



## Fact (Aug 13, 2017)

Surfref said:


> You two need to go find a bar and have a drink together and laugh about your moronic comments toward each other on this soccer forum.


It just needs to stop badmouthing kids on this forum and the problem is solved. It is really pathetic.


----------



## push_up (Aug 13, 2017)

MAP is a uncomely little women troll who, at her best, was a mediocre gymnast (i.e., not a unicorn).  I can post of video of her if you all wish.  You won't be impressed.  All in all though she gives me hope.  It proves that a couple of non-unicorn parents can sometimes spawn a unicorn.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 13, 2017)

push_up said:


> MAP is a uncomely little women troll who, at her best, was a mediocre gymnast (i.e., not a unicorn).  I can post of video of her if you all wish.  You won't be impressed.  All in all though she gives me hope.  It proves that a couple of non-unicorn parents can sometimes spawn a unicorn.


There is an "ignore" feature on the forum, no? It may lower your blood pressure and keep you from wasting precious time attacking a woman you don't even know. You watched her old college videos? Ok, stalker.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 14, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> MakeAPlay giveth, and MakeAPlay taketh away. For every informative post there seems to be another post bragging and talking trash. Dude, your daughter is college. Why are you here?



Why are you here?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Artificial insemination, no doubt.


Magoo you would barely know anything about insemination.  You are clueless.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 14, 2017)

They represent the new class of aliases.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Fact said:


> It just needs to stop badmouthing kids on this forum and the problem is solved. It is really pathetic.


Coaches and women though totally allowed! 
And Board members 
And parents 
And other teams and just not specific kids 

I just want to make sure we have the full list of desirable people we can s*#% all over so we don't have to cater to baby feelings anymore


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 14, 2017)

push_up said:


> MAP is a uncomely little women troll who, at her best, was a mediocre gymnast (i.e., not a unicorn).  I can post of video of her if you all wish.  You won't be impressed.  All in all though she gives me hope.  It proves that a couple of non-unicorn parents can sometimes spawn a unicorn.


@push_up I'm sure that you have some amazing videos of yourself competing at a high level.  Why don't we post those and compare?  You are such a hater.  You must have a hummingbird sized penis.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 14, 2017)

push_up said:


> MAP is a uncomely little women troll who, at her best, was a mediocre gymnast (i.e., not a unicorn).  I can post of video of her if you all wish.  You won't be impressed.  All in all though she gives me hope.  It proves that a couple of non-unicorn parents can sometimes spawn a unicorn.


I can't believe I missed this. 
Delusional. 
So a gymnast at a D1 isn't good? Put your pipe down moron.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> @push_up I'm sure that you have some amazing videos of yourself competing at a high level.  Why don't we post those and compare?  You are such a hater.  You must have a hummingbird sized penis.


By my count they have ten new aliases. I am not joking and wish I was. So prepare for the onslaught and remember "it's all about the kids here at the SoCal soccer forum".


----------



## NoGoal (Aug 14, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Coaches and women though totally allowed!
> And Board members
> And parents
> And other teams and just not specific kids
> ...


And parents on the same team are whispering....aka talking shit on everyones kid from the sidelines.  I have seen it on every team my DD has been on.  Anybody thinking it doesn't happen on their team is foolish!


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Aug 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Why are you here?


Because my daughter hasn't aged out of the system.

You're a troll on par with Sheriff Joe. The only reason you're tolerated is because you occasionally give good information. As the players you know age out of the system your knowledge will become less relevant, and hopefully you'll move on somewhere else.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 14, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> @push_up I'm sure that you have some amazing videos of yourself competing at a high level.  Why don't we post those and compare?  You are such a hater.  You must have a hummingbird sized penis.


My take is that this is a bunch of soccer dads who are pissed that their little Chloes aren't as good as MAPs kid and have no chance of going to a top D1 program. It kills them. I see the type every weekend, standing in groups, taking the trash talking to a creepy level and getting way too upset over a loss. Then they go home and rage-google MAP!


----------



## Fact (Aug 14, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Coaches and women though totally allowed!
> And Board members
> And parents
> And other teams and just not specific kids
> ...


Talk about delusional or should I say split personality.  Both you and Charger have private messaged me with negative comments about coaches, parents, board members and players.  May I share them on this thread?

And to answer your question, yes coaches, women, board members and parents that negatively impact kids deserve to be called out.


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Can you read? 
What do you add to the discussion? I just want to know. I really would like to know other than some insider knowledge of Polo field irrigation? 
What is your point and why are you continuing to belabor this? Ignore people and do what I do and hit the ignore button.
Thanks for the name calling though it's true to form
Only took one post to show what a hypocrite you are


----------



## Striker17 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ignoring now. Please feel free to continue name calling and talks of Ivy without me.


----------



## chargerfan (Aug 14, 2017)

Fact said:


> Talk about delusional or should I say split personality.  Both you and Charger have private messaged me with negative comments about coaches, parents, board members and players.  May I share them on this thread?
> 
> And to answer your question, yes coaches, women, board members and parents that negatively impact kids deserve to be called out.


I think I'm confused. I've sent you two messages. One about surf 04 and the other about the Ocampo's. Both referencing discussions we were having on the public forum. What does this have to do with attacking MAP? If people have a problem with her, then "ignore" or take it to private message if the desire to trash talk her is so overwhelming. 

I would be happy to see parents on here calling out coaches, clubs and board members instead of other posters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Because my daughter hasn't aged out of the system.
> 
> You're a troll on par with Sheriff Joe. The only reason you're tolerated is because you occasionally give good information. As the players you know age out of the system your knowledge will become less relevant, and hopefully you'll move on somewhere else.


Come over to the off topic section and we will discuss your jerk off, tourettes reactive tendencies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2017)

espola said:


> Artificial insemination, no doubt.


You are one to talk. Viagra Chewing Bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 14, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are one to talk. Viagra Chewing Bitch.


I think that he has upgraded to cialis.


----------



## gkrent (Aug 14, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Because my daughter hasn't aged out of the system.


Last I checked this was a soccer forum and not exclusively a youth soccer forum.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2017)

gkrent said:


> Last I checked this was a soccer forum and not exclusively a youth soccer forum.


And even those of us whose kids have aged out still have interest in the game.  This weekend I watched my niece playing on a G04 team in a local tournament (one win, three ties, but lost the shootout after the final to another team from their club).  The weekend before, I met with several friends from my youth soccer days who are planning the birth of a new club next summer.  They asked me to help out, but I'm not sure what I could do to add to the strength of experience they already have.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Aug 14, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Because my daughter hasn't aged out of the system.
> 
> You're a troll on par with Sheriff Joe. The only reason you're tolerated is because you occasionally give good information. As the players you know age out of the system your knowledge will become less relevant, and hopefully you'll move on somewhere else.


Umm my player hasn't aged out of the "system" genius.  My player is a product of smart navigation of the "system."  She has two games that matter this weekend.  How about yours?  If she wants to she will still be playing when yours ages out of the "system."  I don't care who tolerates me idiot.  I am a soccer fan.  If you want to make me you are welcome to try.


----------



## BeepBeep Boop (Aug 15, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm my player hasn't aged out of the "system" genius.  My player is a product of smart navigation of the "system."  She has two games that matter this weekend.  How about yours?  If she wants to she will still be playing when yours ages out of the "system."  I don't care who tolerates me idiot.  I am a soccer fan.  If you want to make me you are welcome to try.


Here you go bragging again. Tell me again about how you have college coaches and local DOCs on speed dial. Tell me about how sporting excellence runs in your family. Go ahead, heard it all before. For someone who supposedly has had so much success and so much going for them you sure do like coming here and mixing with the normal folk and talking about how great you supposedly are.

I'm just going to do myself a favor and hit the ignore button. Whatever relevant and useful info you have is overshadowed by your shitty behavior.

Good luck to you and yours (heh).

Oh look, here comes Sheriff Joe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2017)

BeepBeep Boop said:


> Here you go bragging again. Tell me again about how you have college coaches and local DOCs on speed dial. Tell me about how sporting excellence runs in your family. Go ahead, heard it all before. For someone who supposedly has had so much success and so much going for them you sure do like coming here and mixing with the normal folk and talking about how great you supposedly are.
> 
> I'm just going to do myself a favor and hit the ignore button. Whatever relevant and useful info you have is overshadowed by your shitty behavior.
> 
> ...


Pee Pee Poop
You need to chill out, I don't recall you and I ever conversing in the past, but the ignore button isn't the answer. Just keep reading the posts of people in here that have been through the fire of the recruitment process and try to absorb some information through that close minded, thick skull of yours.
I have been where you are, so do your kid a favor and listen up.
This is as polite as I can be, numbnuts.


----------



## SahaNC (Oct 5, 2017)

outside! said:


> Whatever you want to call it, the north side parking lot is frequently underwater. No doubt that the property is currently poorly graded to the point that it could almost be called wetlands at times or at the very least vernal pools. If they build it up to match the grade of Via De La Valle that will make it higher than the Polo Fields. If that happens where will the water go that used to collect there? My guess would be the Polo Fields unless they put some well designed drainage around or under the Polo Fields.



I agree this area does flood frequently. The worst part of the polo fields parking is the dirt. I hate this parking lot. They should just pave the lot. It's not like they don't make enough money from the parking fees.


----------



## MWN (Oct 5, 2017)

SahaNC said:


> I agree this area does flood frequently. The worst part of the polo fields parking is the dirt. I hate this parking lot. They should just pave the lot. It's not like they don't make enough money from the parking fees.


Pavement is bad for the environment.  http://blogs.ei.columbia.edu/2010/07/13/no-more-pavement-the-problem-of-impervious-surfaces/


----------



## Nextbigthing (Oct 5, 2017)

If I have to park in the dirt don't charge me!!! Surf should reimburse me for my car wash after driving through their dirt patch!!!

Can someone explain to me why Surf gets to charge for parking while most other clubs provide 1st world parking on pavement and don't charge.


----------



## MWN (Oct 7, 2017)

Nextbigthing said:


> If I have to park in the dirt don't charge me!!! Surf should reimburse me for my car wash after driving through their dirt patch!!!
> 
> Can someone explain to me why Surf gets to charge for parking while most other clubs provide 1st world parking on pavement and don't charge.


I'm more than happy to explain.  There is a huge cost to facilities that seek to provide first class fields for our young athletes.  Your average parks department doesn't really care if there are gopher holes, patches of dirt, worn out areas, bent goals, etc., etc.  Facilities like Silverlakes, Polo Fields, Oceanside, etc., will incur about $1,500 to $2,000 per acre in workers, equipment and water per month.  So a facility that is about 40 acres is going to run expenses of about $60k to $80k per month.  The clubs don't want to pay FMV for fields that would allow the costs to be covered and provide a little profit, so they allow parking to be charged in order to subsidize the true cost.

So, name a facility that has first class fields (aerated each week, mowed a few times per week using a reel mower, fields moved/shut down to protect grass, etc.) and doesn't charge for parking (note, the only exception at this moment is Great Park, which is currently developer subsidized).


----------

